# Zazula



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Slipped past 5K
*Congratulations*
:luxhello: :beerchug: :woot:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Sakis. :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: What people don't see is the tremendous amount of work you do behind the scenes.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats! Well done! Keep up that amazing work!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

JohnthePilot said:


> Congratulations Sakis. :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: What people don't see is the tremendous amount of work you do behind the scenes.


Agreed!! Well Done!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Sakis - I enjoy reading your informative posts.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations. The hard work and dedication have been noticed.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes, well done Zazula. :wink:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks, guys, I hope I do my small bit here in TSF - although it's much smaller than most. :grin:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Zazula said:


> Thanks, guys, I hope I do my small bit here in TSF - although it's much smaller than most. :grin:


Sorry, Zazula, you seemed to have got the wrong words there, didn't you mean 'Huge' and 'bigger'?


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

good going man.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulation. Keep up the great dedicated work.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Gung Honcho +


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats slipped right passed me too


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

congrats zazula i know you do some good work here.dont be modest.:grin:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Happy 5K Sakis...congratulations! :smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! :smile:

_* resumes furious posting *_


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorry I missed you..
CONGRATULATIONS my mate on this milestone....


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Grrr. Better keep an eye open, Zazula wont be too impressed:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats from me too!!
Better late than never!

IN true Grek tradition, the beers are on you!!:grin: :grin: 

:4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks, mates!

(DF, pure Greek tradition is arriving late...:laugh: No probs, though, beers ARE one me! :beerchug


----------

